# 3D Printed gear



## Toan (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got a 3D printer. If anyone needs something built (custom gopro mounts, cupholders, custom brackets) let me know. You just play for the shipping. It gives me some practice designing. Im not trying to sell anything.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

How strong is the plastic those printers use? I thought they were more for conceptualization of parts as opposed to making functional parts.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

How good is the detail? Could you make a mini remix, or mini Werner Sho-Gun. or mini hand paddles. Would be cool to have something like that.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Can you print things from an SLT file?


----------



## Toan (Mar 21, 2010)

Resolution: 2.5 micron on Z axis 11.micron on XY axis. Pretty durable but I wouldn't trust my life on it. And STL would work.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL Toan. Printing mini kayaks could be fun. You sure love that printer.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

do you think it would be possible to print oar blades? they are typically 2 ft long.


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

could you print tiny oar locks?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

How about trying to print up a kayak (full size)


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I don't need one, but a threaded drain plug might be a fun challenge.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

FYI this is a pic of a makerbot like Toan has. It cannot print big stuff.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Swank said:


> FYI this is a pic of a makerbot like Toan has. It cannot print big stuff.


But can it print an orange bunny!?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

How about a tripod quick release plate like this:









With the 3 "GoPro mounting flanges" on top instead of the bolt?


----------



## Toan (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet!! 

Where should I mail the donation?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Can you make a steampunk looking case for a phone or tablet? Water poof would be a bonus.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

how about a quick clip gopro mount that attaches to your front grab handle bolt?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BAER said:


> how about a quick clip gopro mount that attaches to your front grab handle bolt?


Jackson Kayaks has that new Levator GoPro mount.










..but I like where you're going with the quickclip idea. Most of the existing GoPro accessory mounts are based on the "3-bar/bolt" side of the mount. The quickclip hasn't been explored as much.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

yea, I don't want it from jackson, just a small quick clip that can be screwed right down next to your grab handle.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm thinking a 4" PVC pipe cap, an open eye hook, a wingnut to fit the eye hook, and a pole of 3/4" EMT conduit....for $~$20 from Home Depot!

I do like the Jackson mounting idea--makes it fit almost any boat with hard or soft grab handles.

What's the price on your resin? Can you make quick clips for less than the GoPro's $3/ea helmet/flat mounts?


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

the jackson system takes your grab handle away, I paddle class 5 and think of my grab handles as life saving devices!


----------



## jcandersonco (Apr 7, 2009)

You paddle class 5! Sick! Double Sick! OMG. What's that like?


----------

